

Bootsketch: a Bootstrap 3 theme for wireframing web projects - benoitg
http://yago.github.io/Bootsketch/

======
benoitg
For those wondering, the font used in the theme is Cabin Sketch :
[http://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Cabin+Sketch](http://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Cabin+Sketch)

